# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Как обновить не типовую конфигурацию 1с 8.2 БП ?

## Electron00

Доброго времени суток!

Проблема такая, в связи с обновлением регламентированных отчетов за 2012 год, появилась необходимость обновить конфигурацию (платформа 8.2.13.219, конфигурация 2.0 (2.0.21.1), делал следующее скачал новую платформу (8.2.15.301), скачал последнюю конфигурацию (2.0.33.8), все установил... Платформа обновилась, а конфигурация нет, при этом в конфигураторе не могу нажат на кнопку обновить конфигурацию в разделе поддержка... по рыская в инете понял что у меня не типовая конфигурация и обновлять ее надо как то хитро... 

З.Ы. значок замочка в конфигураторе горит сереньким цветом (хотя пишут что должен быть красным)

Как быть? кто знает подскажите пожалуйста что можно сделать... ?

----------


## qqq111qqq

1) Чтобы можно было нажать на кнопку "Обновить конфигурацию" сначало нужно её открыть. Врхнее меню Конфигурация - открыть конфигурацию. 
2) Если конфигурация переписанная, то при обновлении появится окно сравнения и обьединения.

----------


## Electron00

Конфигурация открыта, но кнопка все равно не активна

----------


## qqq111qqq

Может у пользователя нет прав на обновление...
Попробуйте:конфигурация - сравнить, обьединить с конфигурацией из файла. Нужно выбрать файл формата cf, чтобы его получить нужно щайти в конфигуратор нужного релиза и нажать6 конфигурация - сохранить конфигурацию в файл

----------


## Electron00

Пробовал, загружается старая конфигурация...

----------


## qqq111qqq

Как такое может быть? Напиши подробней, чтобы было понятно где что не так. Т.е. обновляешь релиз 2.0.21.1 релизом 2.0.33.8 и в итоге опять получаешь релиз 2.0.21.1 ?

----------


## Electron00

Поставил, новую платформу под новый релиз, пытаюсь обновить, не могу, т.к. не нажимается кнопка обновления, в описании обновления на одном из сайтов рунета пишут что если конфигурация не типовая (насколько я понимаю если она изменялась кем то (а оно так и есть)), тогда вам надо обратиться к спецам по 1с, вот собственно и обращаюсь к Вам ... :)

если делаю слияние сравнивание конфигурации почему то возвращаюсь к старой кофиге..

----------


## qqq111qqq

15-ю платформу не стоило ставить, ещё не вышел официальный релиз. Можно 14-ю поставить. (ну это так просто)
Когда появляется окно сравнения конфигураций - там в настройках нужно поставить - взять из файла. После обновления нужно нажать кнопку F5 Тогда все изменения будут приняты, а когда запустится 1с предприятие нужно будет и там согласиться с обновлением . делали такое?

----------


## ZulluS

Можете выложить конфу на файлообменник?

----------


## Electron00

Все разобрались вчера вечером с товарищем что не так было, но сегодня выяснилось что счет фактура новая не работает, т.е. на старом конфиге я её подключал через внешнюю печатную форму, но после обновления счет фактура дает ошибку пишет (Не удалось сформировать внешнюю печатную форму!
Поле объекта не обнаружено (НДСВидСчетаФактуры)), что не так сделал понять не могу ... ошибок и расхождений при обновлении не было вообще

----------


## ZulluS

> Все разобрались вчера вечером с товарищем что не так было, но сегодня выяснилось что счет фактура новая не работает, т.е. на старом конфиге я её подключал через внешнюю печатную форму, но после обновления счет фактура дает ошибку пишет (Не удалось сформировать внешнюю печатную форму!
> Поле объекта не обнаружено (НДСВидСчетаФактуры)), что не так сделал понять не могу ... ошибок и расхождений при обновлении не было вообще


В 32-м релизе изменен сам документ "Счет-фактура" (изменен набор реквизитов). Новая печатная форма (1137) уже вшита в конфу и доступна после установки даты в "Настройках параметров учета" на вкладке "НДС". Внешней печатной формой после этого можно не пользоваться, если там нет каких-то индивидуальных изменений.

----------


## Electron00

По счет фактуре то же вчера разобрались сами, изменили дату на 28.03.2012 и все заработало, но все равно всем спасибо за помощь, за поддержку, и просто участие в обсуждение темы...

з.ы. кстати для справки: понял почему у меня изначально не получалось обновить конфиг и хочу поделиться для тех у кого может возникнуть подобная ситуация, я по своей не грамотности начал обновление на периферийной базе на планшете, а надо было как оказалось начать с основной (центральной базы) потом обновить периферийную ...  как то вот так.

Еще раз всем спасибо, считаю что ветку можно закрыть. :)

----------

